# Interessanter IBM Artikel zu Loadtesting mit JMeter



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-ap04088/?S_TACT=105AGX02&S_CMP=HP

Gruß Tom


----------

